# Best preworkout meal



## Noob (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys had a quick question on best preworkout meal. I know whole food protein, but i need to throw some carbs in there also right? and creatine, i mix it with gatorade, been sipping throughout workout, am i doing this properly? post workout is protein shake


----------



## atticus84 (Mar 4, 2014)

I like white rice about an hour before I lift


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 4, 2014)

I use to take a scoop of whey protein mixed with half cup of oatmeal 30 -45 mins b4 training. Even though I know this is still considered pretty light on the stomach but I now choose to just take N.O. Xplode b4 I train on an empty stomach. By the time I train everyday I have already 3 -4 meals in me so it works out great for me to just take a pwo drink.


----------



## Noob (Mar 4, 2014)

That sounds like me, i work out after 3 full meals for the day, on another hand, when is best time to take BCAA and creatine? can you stack them both preworkout or best to do one before and one after?


----------



## shenky (Mar 4, 2014)

I prefer AM workout. Preworkout for me is usually 1 cup oats, 1 cup milk, generous helping of PB and a banana

As per your question, there really is no "best"; its mostly preference. Youll have to find what works for you. I prefer starchy carbohydrates, some prefer MT stomaches.


----------



## halfwit (Mar 4, 2014)

Little time to eat before the gym:  Three scoops of whey with 24oz of almond milk and a half cup of oats.
Lots of time:  1 cup of brown rice with 12oz of tuna and a half cup of cream of mushroom soup.  

Like mentioned above, it's really down to personal preference.  Some like to have lots of carbs pre-workout while others like to go either completely without any food in their system and just run a stim (coffee works great for some).  

I'd like to know how to avoid those gnarly protein farts though...  Heaven help you if you're standing next to me on leg day after a protein heavy meal beforehand.


----------



## Noob (Mar 4, 2014)

lol yea that seems to be a problem in the gym, just hope that they are all silent, i cant tell if mine are or not because of the music blarring in my ears haha


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 4, 2014)

Noob said:


> That sounds like me, i work out after 3 full meals for the day, on another hand, when is best time to take BCAA and creatine? can you stack them both preworkout or best to do one before and one after?



When I use to take creatine I would take 5 -10g pwo and another 10g post wo. My bcaas I take during training sessions which last almost the whole way through. Typically I just take the powered from bcaas and sip them throughout work out especially if im goin to be doin a 30 min cardio session after weight training.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 4, 2014)

i like training fasted, no stims..they just don't work for me
i've also tried eating before workouts and i end up just catching a case of the itus


----------



## shenky (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, the ol' protein farts. Mine are heinous. After I blast I pray (for both their sake and mine) no one enters the danger zone, but it seems like immediately afterward everyone wants to use the neighboring gym equipment, in which case I casually stroll away as if nothing happened bwahahahaha


----------



## Onrek (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd think if you're getting protein farts, your body is probably trying to digest more protein than it currently has enzymes for. Isn't the rule of thumb that no more than 15g of whey can be digested in a 1hr period unless post-workout? I know if I don't follow that (with whey) I get the farts.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 4, 2014)

I personally like 1 cup of rice or oats pre workout and half a chicken breast. Then I take my pre work out about 30 minutes before heading to the gym.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Onrek said:


> I'd think if you're getting protein farts, your body is probably trying to digest more protein than it currently has enzymes for. Isn't the rule of thumb that no more than 15g of whey can be digested in a 1hr period unless post-workout? I know if I don't follow that (with whey) I get the farts.



Na, all humans are lactose intolerant to some degree.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 4, 2014)

2  big scoops of c4 w/no3 watermellon flavor


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2014)

1 cup of oatmeal
1 cup of blueberries
1 banana 
1 giant  cup of black coffee
1 cup of muscle egg


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2014)

30 grams of organic raw honey
Big ass mug of coffee
BCAAs

I lift appx. 60 mins after waking and prefer a light stomach.

Post-workout is:

761 cals	
67 carbs	
26 fat
79 protein

(Whey, Bagel, Natty Peanut Butter)


----------



## Noob (Mar 5, 2014)

Is the black coffee you guys are drinking for Pre WO just for energy or is there something that i dont know about black coffee?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Noob said:


> Is the black coffee you guys are drinking for Pre WO just for energy or is there something that i dont know about black coffee?



I drink it as a pre for the caffeine and also because I just like the taste.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 5, 2014)

Pussy.....


----------



## halfwit (Mar 5, 2014)

Noob said:


> Is the black coffee you guys are drinking for Pre WO just for energy or is there something that i dont know about black coffee?


Cheap source of caffeine.  It's what most folks that take a non NO boosting (or creatine-based) PWO are after, so it's just a good way to save money.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2014)

Coffee..and slice of wheat toast


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 5, 2014)

Big ass bowl of raisin bran crunch or frosted mini wheats.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2014)

anadrol 50


----------



## shenky (Mar 6, 2014)

Noob said:


> Is the black coffee you guys are drinking for Pre WO just for energy or is there something that i dont know about black coffee?



I just like coffee a lot. I can do without the caffeine; just drinking a hot beverage in the morning is rejuvenating.


----------

